# Morph?



## newdaysdawn (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi! The gentleman we got Leliana off said that she was a morph and I was just wondering if she actually was? 
I was thinking she was maybe a high yellow? Someone said hypo but I think she has too many spots for that? 

PS. We know she's skinny I have a thread up getting advice on that  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1082286-new-leo-very-skinny.html


----------

